# ahci port 0 device error detect drive none



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,

When I turn my desktop on it won't boot up to Windows.

Instead it does this:

First it shows

*DEL: Enter Setup F12: boot menu*

... 10 seconds later it says

*Detect drives done, no any drive found*

and after 2 seconds it immediately dissappears and goes to the next screen that says

*AHCI Port0 Device Error*
*Press F1 to resume*

if i dont push anything it stays on this screen, so i push F1 to resume.

So what I've tried to do to fix the problem.

First I try pushing *Del: Setup *or *F12 Boot menu*... it immediatley brings me to the AHCI Port0 Device Error Press F1 screen.

So that leaves me no choice but to press *F1 *once I hit that screen.

After about a minute it gives me the options:

1) Launch startup repair (recommended)

2) Start windows normally

I try both options and they both say "Windows is loading files...." and then brings me to the screen where it just says (c) Microsoft Corporation with the green loading gif, then it goes to a black screen and nothing happens even after 30 mins for both options.

So I tried using the *operating system recovery disks* that were provided with the computer.

Restarted the computer with the disk in and pushed Alt+F10

It says "windows is loading files", then it says *starting windows *and nothing happens even after waiting an hour.

Tried this a few times and it just sits at "starting windows"

Please someone help. Ive had this computer for about 6 months now but i lost the receipt after moving.

I also opened up the desktop to check all the wiring and everything seems secure.

thanks in advance


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like the hard drive may have died. But try checking memory first.

Memory Testing (including bootable CD's and floppies):

Memtest86
MemScope (Floppy and CD images.)
Roadkil's RAM Test
Microsoft Memory Test (floppy or CD ISO image)

If you have enough memory sticks, you can test them by removing one at a time and see if the problem disappears.

If you are running Vista or 7, tap F8 on boot and choose the memory diagnostic, or if you can boot up, go to Start > Search and type:

mdsched.exe

Choose to run a memory diagnostic on next boot. Or, you can boot from the DVD and run it from there.


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

hi there thanks for the quick reply.

I managed to push f8 and i wasnt aware i could get to that screen for adavanced options.

I tried launching by safe mode.

it then proceeds to load abunch of \windows\system32\drivers\

but it gets stuck at \windows\system32\drivers\CLASSPMP.sys

for all this to load anyways does this mean my harddrive isnt fried?

it doesnt seem like i can get into windows at all


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The drive could still be damaged and get you that far. But at least it isn't "fried". Test the RAM. Maybe you have a bad stick.


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

ok so i burnt a bootable cd from memtest86.com

all it says once i boot up the disk is

Select version: 

1) boot v4.0a (default)

2) boot v3.5b (previous version)

boot:
loading memtest....ready.

--------------------------

so its stuck on that screen and i dont know what that means. I tried pushing 1 or 2 and nothing happens.


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

windows isnt starting so i just push f12 and run from boot menu...

are you saying to burn a dvd instead of a cd and run it that way?

when it asks me to select boot device: 

i choose
CD/DVD: P1-ATAPI DVD A DH16AA


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check BIOS settings to be sure that legacy USB is turned on for the keyboard.

Can you at least use the Windows memory test?


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

im not sure how to check the bios settings.

but they keyboard is definitely working because im able to use the arrows up and down when choosing the options from the boot menu!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it tells you on the boot screen what key to press to access "Setup" or settings, use that to get into BIOS. Otherwise, try the delete key.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

reset bios to default & see if there is an option under the HD section to use compatability mode not ahci mode


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

so i got into bios

and chose "load default settings"

then went to "standard CMOS Features"

it says
AHCI Port 1 (HARD DISK)
AHCI Port 2 (ATAPI CDROM)
AHCI Port 3 (Not detected)

... when i click on AHCI Port 1 it says 1tb WDC 
then it says S.M.A.R.T. (AUTO)

... im so lost :/


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

i also ran the windows memory diagnostic tool and there were no errors.. so i can assume that my ram is OK?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

does it boot when you have reset to default now
if not, then try to select port 1 in bios & see if there is an option for compatability mode or ide mode or sata mode & see if any of them work


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

hi there,

no it doesnt seem to boot at all.

i went into bios and selected port 1, it brings up vendor name WDC, size 1.0tb... 
then it says S.M.A.R.T Auto, when i click auto it says auto, enabled, disabled... 
those are the only options, nothing for compatibility


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have no further ideas then, but I am sure one of the others will come along with something


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

hi so i finally found the option in bios to changed it to IDE. 

once i changed this over the F1 ahcii port 0 device error is gone. but windows still wont load.

im trying my acer recovery disks and it gets up to the point where it begins to restore but it is stuck at 0% and just says loading image files, please wait. its been over an hour and 0% progress.


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

ok so the cd ejected while restore in progress and it give me this error.

Restore failed - error code=1117 (the request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.)


----------



## panda420 (Feb 29, 2012)

so the computer restarted and now i get a new message saying

"Primary Master Hard Disk Error
Press F1 to Resume"

does this mean my hd is dead?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it does sound like it could well be


----------

